# I 'm curious.....



## LilyHopper (Mar 18, 2002)

I want to thank you again , Linda , for the informative e-mail...which is obviously not working or I'd contact you that way







This is the problem - I am ibs c&d. I can be c for two days , have d for a day , and c again ..and it'll alternate throughout the day. So, my question is this..pink , purple or ???? I know it's also wierd to talk about it , but if it's not d , it's like bunny pellets, and painful - any ideers?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

For you I would only start with 1/2 tablet in the morning and 1/2 tablet in the evening with food. Use the purple and white bottle because it contains 40 mg of magnesium and this should help you keep from getting constipated on the calcim and if you stay consistant maybe can help regulate you.Let me know how you do.Linda


----------

